
Ask HN: Former company diluting shares 1k to 1. What do we want to ask the CEO? - rrrlll
I&#x27;m watching 2 years of hard work go down the drain. Anyone want to suggest some questions for the new CEO? (throw away for obvs)
======
drallison
You may find this article of interest:
[http://hbtlj.org/v01/v01_padilla.pdf](http://hbtlj.org/v01/v01_padilla.pdf).

